# Nbdl



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think it would be better if it started in Sept. so we could hve ball all year. I liked Life in the D-league. I really want Mahkatar to make it. Do you guys think it is better than the CBA?
peace


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I watch it only cause I personally know a couple guys in it.....1 played with Dallas in the summer league, and he'll make the NBA one day.....


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Who? Please tell me


----------

